# Keyhole Cichlid



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

So I have had a Keyhole Cichlid whom was my very first Cichlid ever. *** had him for almost a year now. He started off in a community tank, but due to him eating my tetras hole, and mollies eyes out, he is now in a full Cichlid tank. He has been doing fine in there and everything is OK. I just wanted to know how to actually tell what sex it is! I like to think it is a he, but i"m not sure. He is a little larger in size, compared to the other Keyhole I owned, but died. Would anyone be able to help me decide, and I also want to know if breeding it would be possible in the tank.


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's the lil nut


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

At first blush, I would say female. But these fish are very hard to sex.
As they mature the males dorsal and anal fins get very pointed and long. With the anal fin being longer and trailing past the caudal fin. But, the breeding females will develop long fins also. Making it almost impossible to tell them apart.
I have tried venting them but to no avail as they all look alike!

If your fish is a year old and apparently very dominate you may never be able to introduce more fish. You could try, I would get a least 4 in hopes that your original fish would find one acceptable. Then depending on the size of the tank, (30" length bare minimum) you would most likely need to rehome the extras.

This is a confirmed female with eggs. Shorter more rounded dorsal.



Pair with longer fins, female is in front, pointed dorsal.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Just saw your post under unidentified. Is this keyhole in a tank with Africans? If so, it will not fare well at all once those other fish start to mature!


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Cichlid Debby said:


> Just saw your post under unidentified. Is this keyhole in a tank with Africans? If so, it will not fare well at all once those other fish start to mature!


Yeah He is in with them. They all get along very well with the exception of a jack Dempsey fish that I had to get rid of. But he has been in there the longest, and I have him with Brichardi, a convict, yellow labs, and more, and he does absolutely fine. As I said before he is a more aggressive for a Keyhole, and eats other small fish, so I think he will oddly enough be OK for awhile. lol


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Well keep a close eye on them and be ready to rescue anyone that seems to be in trouble.
As for the keyhole eating other fish, most all cichlids will eat anything that fits in their mouths, especially smaller fish.
With the Africans we are talking a whole new level of aggression. And the convict also.
I know people mix the east and west and some have had success. 
I would not recommend going for pairs with this mix. You would be adding an element that will tip the precarious balance you have now.
GL


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm with Deb. While not an ideal mix, if you're not experiencing problems at the moment the last thing you'd want to do is add more keyholes.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

BTW...the pic from the OP is almost certainly female at a year old looking like that.


----------

